# The Wait is Almost Over!



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I took my 9mm custom Colt to my lady gunsmith in December and it is just about done. Marianne Carniak, of the Accurizer Gunshop, could not do some of the work, so the slide went to Alex Hamilton at Ten Ring Precision and then to Virgil Tripp for hard chroming. Marianne called to say she is having the frame reblued and it will be done. I cannot wait! Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hope it comes out good for you and you are happy with it. Keep us in the loop and good luck.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Hope it ends up as goos as you want it to be:smt1099:smt023


----------

